# Créer un Bot



## hmaxime (8 Août 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de créer un bot avec automator.

Je m'explique, lui faire cliqué aléatoirement dans une partie spécifique de l'écran, de repérer si une image apparait a l'écran de vérifier si une image change 

merci d'avance


----------

